# Golden Ale - Coopers Recipe of the Month



## Mick0s (22/5/14)

This months Coopers recipe of the month is up, and its a Golden Ale. No special punny names this month, unfortunately.
https://store.coopers.com.au/shop/product/golden-ale-recipe-pack/

Being only a few brews into my homebrew re-education, this is the sort of thing that's appealing to me at the moment, a style right up my alley, and the addition of hops and grains to make it a bit more interesting. And idiot proof instructions to boot!

I'll be ordering a pack this arvo, and some extra bits and bobs just to keep up my stocks of BE1 & 2. 

I've done one IPA brew with hops, and know that I need to play around with dry hoping, and have been looking on with interest regarding using grains, so this recipe looks like it fits my bill pretty well.

Anyone else looking to give it a crack?

Or, better still, are there any simple tweaks that people would recommend!


----------



## maaark (22/5/14)

It reminds me of James Squires 'Golden Ale' which uses Amarillo too.


----------



## manson81 (22/5/14)

I reckon you'd want some wheat extract in it.


----------



## Nizmoose (25/5/14)

manson81 said:


> I reckon you'd want some wheat extract in it.


Agreed. This recipe pack looked tempting until I read my recipe for a golden ale which ends up costing 37 instead of 44 and I think it'd make a better beer.

1.7kg Coopers Australian Pale Ale tin
1.5kg Coopers Wheat LME
500g Crystal 60L
200g Dextrose 
20g Amarillo @ 20 mins
5g Cascade @ 10 mins
20g Amarillo @ 10 mins

30 minute steep with 300g more crystal than in the coopers recipe would give better body and that hint of cascade was some leftover cascade I had around but I think would add a nice touch. Also the dex is just there to bump up the alc


----------



## fixa4377 (25/5/14)

As a newby brewer I'm up this alley i think also,

The "freemantle pale ale" I just bottled had some extras as similar to above, and i bought it as a whole kit and jus followed the instructions as per package,

With regards to "steeping" I took the appropriate amount of water needed to the boil and once it started to boil I turned it off and placed the Cascade and Willamette dry bags into the water and let sit there and brew? Waited the 10 mins and put the water into the fermenter,

I wasn't meant to have the water boiling for that 10 mins was I ??


(sorry for the derail OP)


----------



## Nizmoose (25/5/14)

It only depends if you were trying to steep the hops or boil them  that sound silly but you can do either, if the hops were meant for steeping and the weights were right then perfect  but if you do want to add hop pellets for example and are adding them @ 20 minutes and 10 minutes for example then it needs to be boiling the whole time and the pellets added both 20 and 10 minutes before the end of the boil with the heat on the whole time


----------



## fixa4377 (25/5/14)

Nizmoose said:


> It only depends if you were trying to steep the hops or boil them  that sound silly but you can do either, if the hops were meant for steeping and the weights were right then perfect  but if you do want to add hop pellets for example and are adding them @ 20 minutes and 10 minutes for example then it needs to be boiling the whole time and the pellets added both 20 and 10 minutes before the end of the boil with the heat on the whole time


Ahhh yes makes sense 

Thanks!!!


----------



## pat86 (26/5/14)

Hey nizmoose 500g of crystals going to give you a pretty sweet beer mate. Typically want to keep it to around 250-300 but give it a try and tweak it for your tastes if you like. 

Also you guys are basically making a kit version of Dr smurtos golden ale, maybe look that up, it is the most made beer in aus home brewing


----------



## Nizmoose (26/5/14)

Have looked at that and it's on the to do list  also good point about the crystal, I should have mentioned that's a personal taste thing, I'm not a massive hoppy person so I probably use more spec than normal 

EDIT: also when I think about it using that much crystal is probably pushing it a bit too far towards an Amber Ale so yeah maybe 300g would suit better thanks for picking me up on that


----------



## squirrell (4/6/14)

based on ingredients Ihave at home, will the following substitutions work ok?

- SAF05 instead of the BRy yeast (or even kit yeast)
- 1.5 Coopers light LME instead of the 2 * 500gs DME


----------



## Nizmoose (4/6/14)

squirrell said:


> based on ingredients Ihave at home, will the following substitutions work ok?
> 
> - SAF05 instead of the BRy yeast (or even kit yeast)
> - 1.5 Coopers light LME instead of the 2 * 500gs DME


If you boiled the DME for a little bit you'd be able to darken it ever so slightly and get the EBC pretty close I can't see any issues

EDIT: sorry just realised that you're switching light for light so yeah that's work fine


----------



## squirrell (5/6/14)

i'm gonna put this down tomorrow, and as per above will use 1.5kg of Light LME as opposed to the dry stuff. In terms of the steep / boil. I was planning to steep the crystal first in 2 litres of water, and once done boil the hops for 15 mins into the steeped wort. After boil, cool wort and add the result to the fermenter alongside LME and APA can.

Is it better to add some (or all) of the LME to the wort when I do the hop boil - I have read somewhere that hop "infusion" is better when the wort is at a higher gravity. Does it really make much difference?


----------



## Vini2ton (5/6/14)

I'd ease up on the crystal mate. Better off doing a simple mini-mash of munich or some such grain. just as easy to do as steeping.


----------



## DU99 (5/6/14)

The smurto version i did awhile ago was a can of sparkling ale not the pale

1 can Thomas Coopers Sparkling Ale
1 can Coopers Wheat Malt
250g Caramalt (or other light crystal)
15g Amarillo @ 15, 5 and dry hop.


----------



## pat86 (8/6/14)

squirrell said:


> i'm gonna put this down tomorrow, and as per above will use 1.5kg of Light LME as opposed to the dry stuff. In terms of the steep / boil. I was planning to steep the crystal first in 2 litres of water, and once done boil the hops for 15 mins into the steeped wort. After boil, cool wort and add the result to the fermenter alongside LME and APA can.
> 
> Is it better to add some (or all) of the LME to the wort when I do the hop boil - I have read somewhere that hop "infusion" is better when the wort is at a higher gravity. Does it really make much difference?


You want to aim for 1030-1050, ideally 1040 but no need to be perfect. As the gravity goes up from there, you get less out of the hops. It depends on a lot of thislngs but as a very rough example you might need 150% of the hops to achieve the same results if you boiled in 1060 wort instead of 1040... 

You also would want to do a boil somewhere > 4L


----------

